# El primer humano infectado por un virus informático??



## capitanp (May 26, 2010)

Dr. Mark Gasson​ 

Parece una historia de ciencia ficción. El científico Mark Gasson, de la Escuela de Ingeniería de Sistemas de la Universidad de Reading (Berkshire, Reino Unido), asegura haberse convertido en el primer humano infectado por un virus informático. El investigador se introdujo en una mano un chip electrónico como parte de una investigación sobre los riesgos potenciales de los dispositivos implantables. Sin embago, el pequeño aparato resultó estar «contaminado» por un virus. Este virus podría haber sido transferido a otros sistemas electrónicos con los que el científico ha estado en contacto. A su juicio, lo ocurrido destapa la inquietante posibilidad de que, en un futuro, avanzados dispositivos médicos como los marcapasos o los implantes cocleares sean vulnerables a ataques cibernéticos.​ 
Gasson se implantó el chip en su mano hace un año para realizar un experimento científico. El artilugio es una versión mejorada de los chips de identificación utilizados para localizar a las mascotas perdidas, algo más sofisticado que los que llevan los perros y los que se utilizan en las etiquetas de seguridad para evitar robos en las tiendas. El dispositivo estaba programado para que su propietario pueda abrir las puertas de seguridad de la universidad y desbloquear su teléfono móvil automáticamente. Sin embargo, de alguna forma el chip se vio infectado por un virus informático, un error que ha dañado su sistema principal de comunicación y que ahora Gasson lleva en su propio cuerpo. Es muy posible que, si ha entrado en contacto con otros sistemas informáticos, el virus se haya transmitido. 
«Fuera de control»​ 
«Al igual que las personas con implantes médicos, después de un año de tenerlo, lo siento como parte de mi cuerpo. Si bien es emocionante ser la primera persona infectada por un virus informático de esta manera, encuentro que es una experiencia que viola mi intimidad, porque el implante está íntimamente conectado a mí, pero la situación está fuera de control», explica Gasson en un comunicado dado a conocer por el centro universitario británico.​ 
Según Gasson, a medida que la tecnología implantable se ha desarrollado, también se ha vuelto más sensible a los virus informáticos. «Nuestra investigación demuestra que es posible comunicar, almacenar y manipular datos en los implantes. Los beneficios de este tipo de tecnología tienen sus riesgos», ha confesado el científico. El peligro es que alguien pueda acceder a uno de estos aparatos tecnológicos implantados y cambiar la programación a su antojo o utilizarlos con fines no médicos, algo que, a juicio de Mark Gasson, debe ser tenido en cuenta de cara al futuro​ 
http://www.abc.es/20100526/ciencia-...imer-humano-infectado-virus-201005261252.html



> Yo ya tengo mi opinion formada sobre este tema, lo publico aca porque es un lugar donde se puede discutir cuales son las verdaderas intenciones de esta noticia


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

Yo creo que por ser tipo mas propio de sistemas y no electronico como tal no entiende realemente lo que esta diciendo por que nisiquiera el chip esta conectado al sistema nervioso de su cuerpo, para que le afecte a el en alguna medida.Como para que diga que esta infectado!.

Ahora que este chip afecte a otros dispositivos facil el mismo podria haber grabado el virus en su chip y el hecho deque subcutaneamente en su cuerpo solo hace que este dispositivo sea transmisor subcutaneo y nada mas

a mi criterio solo es un bobo de sistemas queriendose volver famoso
salu2


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

es almo similar a esto 
http://fanultra.posterous.com/mujer-asegura-haberse-quedado-embarazada-tras


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

correcto sammael en sintesis es lo que dije una FARSA queriendo conseguir aires de FAMA

salu2

SONIUS


----------



## g.corallo (May 26, 2010)

hola opino lo mismo que sonius


----------



## DANDY (May 26, 2010)

definitivamente solo quiere volverse famoso sus afirmaciones carecen de coherencia el virus que el dice nisiquiera le hace daño asi que el no esta infectado


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> es almo similar a esto
> http://fanultra.posterous.com/mujer-asegura-haberse-quedado-embarazada-tras



WTF!!!!! FTW!ª!!!ªªªªªªª     

Y creía haber visto todo... Claro, échenle la culpa al 3D


----------



## ars (May 27, 2010)

porque la gente tiene que salir a decir tantas pavadas y encima los periodistas le dan cabida. cuando los periodistas y medios tendrias que estar para cosas serias en la realidad estan en la boludes, y peor que los periodistas mediaticos, y para colmo estan porque hay gente tan ignorante que compra las bolucedes que dicen, y no solo pasa con algo tan simple como esto, sino también cuando se dicen pavadas del gobierno de turno para desprestigiarlos.


----------



## Henryto (May 27, 2010)

Los virus informaticos son un software creado para dañar a otro, la noticia fue mal editada, pues hay una razòn de fondo en su contenido y es que se debe tener en cuenta que cuando se llegue a realizar injertos con microprocesadores o chips en el cuerpo humano, es posible que algunos hakers, tiendan a realizar daños a los mismos, lo importante de la noticia es que hay que adelantarse a esta realidad y crear elementos que no sean accesibles a nadie excepto a su programador paterno.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

bueno, aca antran a veces personas qu epreguntan tremendas pavadas y encima demuestran que estan mas perdidos que pescado en el desierto.
yo le spongo NMPI como en el que queria hacerse la parrilla esa.

a vecs se ofenden.
en este caso este señor ni entra al foro asi que podre ser sincero:

hay algunos que andan por la vida con un cartel que dice en su espalda:
*
PEGAME !!!!!!!!!!!*

SI LA PERSONA INVOLUCRADA ES EL DE LA FOTO , pues dara para divertirse, por que cara de salame tiene , encima que se pego un virus se esta riendo, ...de que ????
yo si me pego un virus que por lo menos sea por haber disfrutado una noche con algun bombon, por haberla metido yo.
a este le la metieron a el .....y encima un pedacito de metal, o semiconductor....

si espera un premio.......

que hara mañana ??? ver si es el primer hombre embarazado ?????
se mete un PIC en la panza y dice que esta esperando un bebe , supongo que se metera un 12F .......y si lo cuida algun dia llegara a ser un 32F 

mi dios !!!!!!!!!!

si me pasa a mi no lo publico y menos pongo cara de feliz



Henryto dijo:


> Los virus informaticos son un software creado para dañar a otro, la noticia fue mal editada, pues hay una razòn de fondo en su contenido y es que se debe tener en cuenta que cuando se llegue a realizar injertos con microprocesadores o chips en el cuerpo humano, es posible que algunos hakers, tiendan a realizar daños a los mismos, lo importante de la noticia es que hay que adelantarse a esta realidad y crear elementos que no sean accesibles a nadie excepto a su programador paterno.



en realidad asi dependes de el programador paterrno .
es un tema sin fin, ...o da para largo.

fijate que "virus"..........pero VIRUS VIRUS.
hay de sde cero, desde que se implanta el chip.

quien no ha puesto algun soft para que al tiempo la placa requiera de el papa ????

los virus a veecs vienen de nacimiento y existen antes de la electronica.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

¿No sería más apropiado un título como "Apareció el primer tarado que se cree infectado por un virus informático"? 
Lo siguiente es que mi PC se agarre el ébola.


Las cosas que hay en el mundo...



Saludos


----------



## ballestool (May 27, 2010)

Pinches ingleses se pelean con los gringos para ver quien es el primero en sacar una nueva mamada hahahhaa

pinche gente jodida como me da risa, por cierto estoy totalmente de acuerdo con "fernandob" me rei un poco con su mensaje


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 27, 2010)

Henryto dijo:


> la noticia fue mal editada, pues hay una razòn de fondo en su contenido... cuando se llegue a realizar injertos con microprocesadores o chips en el cuerpo humano, es posible que algunos hakers, tiendan a realizar daños a los mismos


Completamente de acuerdo contigo. Pienso que hay un "trasfondo", y lo que se quería comprobar evidentemente, es que si se puede "infectar" un chip que este dentro de un ser humano, pienso. 


PS: ¿cracker o hacker? _¿white hat or black hat?_


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

la verad que es totalmente posible que en un futuro la implantacion de microchips en el cuerpo tenga un lado oscuro con fines de control de la poblacion, pero de ahi a infectar a otro sistemas no lo creo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (May 27, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> la verad que es totalmente posible que en un futuro la implantacion de microchips en el cuerpo tenga un lado oscuro con fines de control de la poblacion,...


 
mmm suena interesante, pues la idea de controlar a otros es tentativa, pero esta en contra de los derechos humanos---JAJAJAJA


----------



## electroandres (May 27, 2010)

a mi computadora le agarro apendicitis.. jaja que bolaso por dios!!! se fumo 30 porros antes de decir eso jajja


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

despues de los 30 porros  la puedes extirpar tu mismo esta justo al lado del elefante rosado


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mmm suena interesante, pues la idea de controlar a otros es tentativa, pero esta en contra de los derechos humanos---JAJAJAJA



querer controlar a los demas es mas viejo que la religion.
o "tan viejo" como............


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

mmm o es mala idea ponemos un codigo malicioso que despues de cierto tiempo provoque un error en el dispositivo implantado ejemplo marcapasos y listo hombres con fecha de vencimiento se ahorrarian tanto trabajo, ya no tendrian que crear guerras, jugar con la economia, implantar falsos conceptos de felicidad, fluorizar y contaminar el agua y otros alimentos, adormecer o callar a todo el que nade contra la corriente. Si. para ellos eso seria genial...


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

que es para vos cuando uno fabrica una pieza mecanica y SABE que si la hace con tal material durara poco ???
esta poniendo un virus en el mismo material.

sabes que si usas un material , sea una pieza de plastico o de metal durara 10 mil horas o 10 mil operaciones.
y si usas otro material o una mezcla (que no afecta mucho al valor de el producto) durara muchisimo menso tiempo .

o el mecanico que a proposito no apreta correctamente determinados tornillos, o no pone adecuadamente una pieza que evita que el agua entre de a poco y corroa a las piezas.

en fin....

no hace falta hacer un software para crear algo malicioso que dañara luego de un tiempo a el equipo.

y eso que no me voy hacia la parte humana y el "llenado de cabeza" o "la educacion" ........hay cosas que no vemos, estamso acostumbrados, pero esto esta en todos lados, mas alla de lo que uno normalmente piensa, tomense un rato para buscar cosas mas alla de los ordenadores.


----------



## palomo (May 28, 2010)

Se que va a sonar un poco trillado mi comentario pero..... no se..... se han fijado que este Mark Gasson tiene la misma mirada que nuestro famoso amigo Manolo (Alias Maravillasaudio) aquel que se contagio por los amplificadores imaginarios de 7000w he imagino que hiso uno.

Y ahora esté que se cree contagiado de un virus informatico, si algun dia nos damos cuenta que nuestros ojos denotan esa mirada, vallamos pensando en la hora de nuestro retiro a algun manicomio.
​


----------



## Felix Juan (May 28, 2010)

Que dicen que es el primer humano contagiado por un virus informático pero a mí no me parece tan humano. Lo veo un poco artificial. Igual es un androide que se cree humano de verdad.


----------



## elbrujo (May 28, 2010)

Toda una estupidez


----------



## babuino (May 28, 2010)

... bueno de echo ya esta infectado por algun virus que ya conocemos, y creo que tambien se le olvido que terminator sigue siendo ciencia ficcion jejeje !!!!


----------



## sammaael (May 28, 2010)

> que es para vos cuando uno fabrica una pieza mecanica y SABE que si la hace con tal material durara poco ???
> esta poniendo un virus en el mismo material.
> 
> sabes que si usas un material , sea una pieza de plastico o de metal durara 10 mil horas o 10 mil operaciones.
> ...



sip pero si se masifica el uso de implantes electronicos se me ocurre que en algun momento seran reutilizables para poder hacer asi mas rentable el negocio . Entonces creamos hardware duradero (para usar en varios clientes) y le agregamos un software con un poquito de mala intencion que provoque unos cuantos infartos para asi controlar, no se por ejemplo la mortandad en algun pais, y voila nuevo orden mundial a sus ordenes


----------



## isaack (Jun 4, 2010)

que graciosos lo del virus


----------



## DANDY (Jun 5, 2010)

pobre hombre el de la foto queda en ridículo ante los entendidos y lo peor de todo el sabia bien que iba a ser así


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 5, 2010)

> a mi criterio solo es un bobo de sistemas queriendose volver famoso



coincido plenamente


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 11, 2010)

Dicen que para desacer el virus tendra que inyectarle un norton


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 11, 2010)

No te olvides de las inyecciones de actualización.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2010)

en verdad.......esta tanta gente, jovens mas que nada horas y horas en la pc  que no diria "infectado por virus" , pero enfermos psicologicamente o adictos......ya hay millones.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

en la nota de la mujer embarazada dice:


> Su esposa Jennifer le dijo que el niño fue concebido mientras ve una película porno en 3D.
> "Yo lo veo como sospechoso. Las películas en 3-D son muy reales. Con la tecnología actual, todo es posible ", dijo.


 
jajaja, ahora a meterle los cuernos le dicen peli XXX en 3D????????????


que es lo proximo que se va a escuchar?? que alguien se resfrio al ver una peli de un hospital???

andaaaa


----------



## Electronec (Jun 12, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en verdad.......esta tanta gente, jovens mas que nada horas y horas en la pc que no diria "infectado por virus" , pero enfermos psicologicamente o adictos......ya hay millones.



Efectívamente los PC son virus cereblales en si.........y ademas en potencia.
Jóvenes y no ten jóvenes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> :
> 
> en la nota de la mujer embarazada dice:Su  esposa Jennifer le dijo que el niño fue concebido mientras ve una  película porno en 3D.
> "Yo lo veo como sospechoso. Las películas en 3-D son muy reales. Con la  tecnología actual, todo es posible ", dijo.​jajaja, ahora a meterle los cuernos le dicen peli XXX en  3D????????????
> ...



aca te respondo con un video ( a ver si lo encuentro )
ojo con lo que3 sale de la TV 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAuA-opONyA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywO0_5KJfEE

......


----------



## Electronec (Jun 12, 2010)

Pedazo de pitufina......

Saludos.


----------



## davacro (Jun 25, 2010)

Pero que tipo mas idiota, ¿los medios de comunicacion se lo habran tomado en serio o dijeron hagamos noticia con este pendejo?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 4, 2010)

davacro dijo:


> Pero que tipo mas idiota, ¿los medios de comunicacion se lo habran tomado en serio o dijeron hagamos noticia con este pendejo?


 

de mas, incluso creo que lo colocaron para hacer que la gente se riera en verdad, como yo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

davacro dijo:


> ¿los medios de comunicacion se lo habran tomado en serio o dijeron hagamos noticia con este pendejo?



lso medios de comunicacion ...........:enfadado:
supongo que cada pais debe tener a su "tinelli" y saber que de lso mediso de comunciacion podes esperar cada vez menos que utilicen su PODER en forma inteligente.

si, no em extraña, si para ellso cada minuto , o segundo de aire es $$$$ y ven que poner estupideces y humillacion ENTRETIENE .


----------



## DANDY (Jul 5, 2010)

bueno pobre hombre el de la foto,........... igual le recomiendo usar un sistema operativo similar al de linux para evitar los virus jajajaja


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 5, 2010)

Me está viniendo a la cabeza un individuo que vi una vez en la tele. El hombre aseguraba que había trabajado en una fábrica de carcasas para mandos a distancia EN MARTE (lo que hacen algunos empresarios para no pagar impuestos). También aseguraba que allí no había paro (en esto último tiene razón).

Yo creo que no hay tanta gente pirada como nos parece, pero cuando los medios de comunicación encuentra a uno lo aprovechan bien y le sacan partido, y lo presentan en público tantas veces que nos hacen creer que todo el mundo es así.


----------



## Robo (Jul 5, 2010)

jajajajajaja, es lo unico que dije cuando vi la noticia, y cuando vi la de la mujer embarazada, me surgio una cuestion : sera que estaba viendo una pelicula o se equivoco al escribir y la estaba viviendo????


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 5, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> ...cuando vi la de la mujer embarazada, me surgio una cuestion : sera que estaba viendo una pelicula o se equivoco al escribir y la estaba viviendo????


 
, por favor compañero usuario, hay menores de edad que estan inscritos en este foro, por favor no les deje con traumas.......

jajajajajajajajaja.  saludos


----------



## Robo (Jul 7, 2010)

Plop!, pero si es verdad, pueden quedar con traumas, pero lo que dije es una posibilidad muy probable XD saludos!


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 8, 2010)

Todo esto me da una idea: ¿Alguno ha visto algún partido del mundial en 3D (tranquilamente sentado en el sofá de su casa)? ¡Pues vayan con un ojo morado a la policía a denunciar que le han dado un balonazo!

Yo fuí a ver Avatar en 3D y salí con una flecha de Navy clavada en el c.... (y creo que mi vecina ha tenido un bebé azul).

¡¡Dios, esto es un filón!!


----------

